# Ammunition Depots



## Mr_Bund (13 Oct 2005)

How many ammunition depots does the CF have? I remember CFAD at Borden, and one out west somewhere, but thats it. ( I guess my brain has calcified ).


----------



## Daidalous (13 Oct 2005)

I know there is one  in Nova Scotia,    Borden, and I think Edmonton. (Do not quote me)   I am pretty sure that most army bases keep a fair amount of ammunition locally.


----------



## onemoretech (19 Oct 2005)

There are 3 CFAD's in Canada, Rocky Point on the west coast, Bedford on the east.  Dundurn in Saskatchewan with Angus being a detachment of them.


----------



## Ammogod (19 Nov 2005)

The det in Edmonton is a detachment of Angus, all base's have a ammo storage area, some are bigger and some are smaller depends on how big the base is and what function is on that base.


----------



## Ammo (20 Nov 2005)

Sorry Ammogod however Edmonton is a det of Dundurn and it will be closing soon, leaving three official depots and one detachment (although there are rumours that Angus will reopened as a Depot).


----------



## Spr.Earl (29 Dec 2005)

Dundurn closing?
They use to do a lot of disposal of expired munition's for us and the U.S.
That would be a waste if Dundurn is closed down.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (30 Dec 2005)

Earl,

He meant the Edmonton detachment of Dundurn will be closing, not the main depot.  Leaving Dundurn, Bedford, Rocky Point, as depots and Angus as a det of Dundurn, maybe working its way back up to depot.

D


----------



## Zoomie (1 Jan 2006)

Doesn't Borden have a CFAD too?


----------



## MP 811 (1 Jan 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Doesn't Borden have a CFAD too?



Borden and Angus are one of the same Zoomie


----------



## Zoomie (5 Jan 2006)

D'oh!  <CLICK>  the light goes on...  Thanks man.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (6 Feb 2006)

Just as info-

Looking over CANFORGEN 013/06 it shows CFAD Angus as now falling under the command of Canadian Material Support Group.

Does this mean that Anguish is back up as a depot?


----------



## armyvern (6 Feb 2006)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Just as info-
> 
> Looking over CANFORGEN 013/06 it shows CFAD Angus as now falling under the command of Canadian Material Support Group.
> 
> Does this mean that Anguish is back up as a depot?


Hey Ammo,
I recall from one of the MASOP WGs I attended in NDHQ that there was a move on to get Det Angus up and running once again as part of the Ammo stock rationalization project. It's covered in the "MASOP Muse" found at the attached link dated January 2004. Apparently, Det Angus is once again operational:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/cosmat/masop/news_e.htm


----------

